# Two trains - same track



## CMR (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm new at posting and realized I had originally put this message on the incorrect spot on the website. So, here goes again.

It's about time to get the trains out. I have four trains running on four loops. 

One of the loops is about 130 feet in diameter. I'd like to add another train to this one but don't know how to do it by putting in a block so they don't run into each other. Is there a reference somewhere as a "How to" feature? What parts do I need to make it all work?

Also, does it do damage to the engines by virtue of the constant stopping and starting something like this might entail?

Thanks.
Charlie R


----------



## 22train (Mar 13, 2008)

I suggest you investigate the possibility of using DCC on your railroad. Then you can run all 4 engines on the same track


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I love DCC, made the decision long ago and still happy. 

I see you have 4 loops... yes you can do this on DC with a bunch of insulated blocks, relays, switches, magnets. 

And it would be the least expensive solution. 

I know someone will come up and suggest battery power, and that will work too. 

The thing I would say to you now, is investigate all of your options. At 5 locomotives (at the same time), the total cost of DCC becomes lower than virtually all other r/c schemes, and has the most functionality. 

This will probably spark a lot of controversy, but the cost per loco has been proven again and again... 4-6 locos is the turning point. 

(Battery guys, PLEASE don't mess this guy up with how you run cheaper by sharing a battery car... he is running 4 trains at the same time and adding a 5th, so 5 battery cars) 

Again, read about all the options, this is not an easy decision to make as a newcomer, but spending enough time to make the right decision for your situation will make you happy, not send you down a path of wasted $$. 

You might want to read the beginners FAQs and introductory sections on my site, clickable in my signature. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Check out DCCBitSwitch's line of products for automation in DCC. Pretty cool stuff, and you can get really elaborate with it if you wanted to. If you're going to be doing a great deal of automation, then without question DCC is the way to go. (And DCCBitSwitch's products will gradually slow and speed up your locos so there's no potential for damage from quick stops.) There are some "traditional" track-power products which may do what you're looking to do, but we'd need a bit more specific information to contemplate which ones would work best. But if you're going to be doing track power, and aren't afraid to dig into a locomotive's electronics, then DCC is probably going to be your best road forward. 

Good luck! 

Later, 

K


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

There are ways to do it, but you have to have some method of "sensing" where a train is. You can do it by using infrared sensors by the side of the track, or magnetic reed switches, or isolated sections of track that allow you t sense when current is being drawn. You can do it on DCC or on DC (I use and really like DCC). But you would need to wire in detectors of some kind. You could put an infrared emitter/detector in the front of a loco, to make it slow down when it sense a train in front of it. 

this guy: 

http://www.rr-concepts.com/ 

Has some very interesting and elegant DC solutions, and as mentioned he's go gradual stops and starts built inn.


----------



## rjbord (Feb 13, 2012)

A simple way to do this if you don't want both trainings running at the same time: I used standard LGB track switches (with the extra electic switch box) to control the track blocks and then the LGB under-track magnetic switched to control the track switches. I had two parallel sections of track long enough to hold the complete length of the longest train. I also reversed the polarity of one engine so I had the trains running in oposite directions. As the 1st train came to the end of the parallel track it triggered the magnetic track switch which switched the track switch which turned the block section OFF for the train that just can into the parrallel section and turned ON the block section on for the other train which then departed. Basically each train did a loop and then stopped while the other train train did a loop in the reverse direction. It worked greated, looked great, and was cheap and easy for the effect it created.


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I have found that if you run the same type of engine say a USAT diesel with a diesel they will keep pace of each other but say a USAT diesel with a LGB steam outliine the diesel will catch up to it. To keep things simple why not just let the 2 similar engines run as long as you have enough juice from your power pack not to limit what they call for. In the summer usually at dusk I like to run what I call train races. I put usually 4 small locos on the track and let them tear around. Some are faster then others so to keep them spaced out and from hitting each other I have 2 sections where I can bypass the slower moving engines. One area is a passing siding and the other is a old route up the mountain that is closed to all but small engines due to the small radius. It is fun to see so much action going on and sometimes I have close calls and have to throw the switches quickly. 
The passing siding I have it blocked so I can bring a train in flip a switch and turn it off while another goes by. I don't think this shocks the driveline but when power is turned back on I turn the speed way down so it doesn't shock in the restart. 
Why not setup a couple of pass through sidings where you can bypass and have your own train races. It might be cheaper then electronics like DCC. 
Todd


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

As Greg noted, what you want to do can be accomplished most cheaply using simple track power and "blocks." If you set your railroad up this way, you can easily modify it to run any other form of power in the future. 

On the other hand, if you set your railroad up to run most any other form of power, you may not be able to run simple track power, which is nice when you want to take an new engine out of the box, set it on the rails, and watch it run.

I run 7 trains (four on intersecting loops and three point to point), with two on the same loop runnig in opposite directions (always a crowd pleaser) all on interconnected trackwork all using "simple" track power and blocks. If I want to run any other form of power, I can simply plug it in to the console using 1/4" phone plugs.

This shows how we run 7 trains on the Tortose & Lizard Bash with simple track power. If you have any questions on how the track is wired to accomplish this, just holler.


----------



## CMR (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you for all of your input. Most helpful. 
Charlie R.


----------



## Dennis Cherry (Feb 16, 2008)

DCCBitswitch products work great.

Here is a complex layout design the Fred helped me get running, DCC Bitswitch equipment wise was simple and not that expensive, worked faultlessly unattended.


http://vimeo.com/609545
Read my description of operation.



This used the "Set Speed Zero" board for stopping the trains, would recommend this over the "Brake on DC" board as many Decoders do not work correctly with this option but work great with the SSZ board.


----------

